# Northwest MO Retriever Club



## cseymour (Mar 13, 2010)

Qualifying 18 back to land water blind
1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 7, 9, 10, 11, 12, 15, 16, 18, 20, 21, 22, 24, 26

Water Marks 16 back
1, 2, 3, 4, 9, 10, 11, 12, 20, 24, 26


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

Open callbacks to second:
1,4,5,10,12,14,15,18,19,20,23,25,27,28,31,32,33,37,38,
41,42,43,44,48,51,52,53,54,55,57,61,63,65,66

34 dogs.


----------



## Steve Kelley (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks to our Qual. judges. We all had a great time very nice tests ,great attitudes all day.Congrats to Dex for the the 1st place !!


----------



## budsdad (Jan 28, 2008)

Steve Kelley said:


> Thanks to our Qual. judges. We all had a great time very nice tests ,great attitudes all day.Congrats to Dex for the the 1st place !!


Do you have the qual placements?


----------



## cseymour (Mar 13, 2010)

Yes I do!
1st Blondie, Dex Doolittle
2nd Gunner, David Ward
3rd Dixie, David Ward
4th Chase, David Ward
RJ Ranger, Steve Kelley
J Spring, Scott Dewey
J Puma, Kenny Trott
J Ryder, Jim Beck
J Tucker, Greg Ye

And number 16 Tucker was the 12th dog back to the water. I missed a number when I posted ( Thanks Dex) there were 12 call backs and number 16 was missed.

On to start the Derby and Amateur!


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Way to go Dex and Blondie!!!! Congratz!!!!!


Aaron*


----------



## George C. Tull (Aug 25, 2006)

How's the AM going??


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Open:
1st-Eckett-Dell/Hayden
2nd-Thief/Seivert
3rd-Beck-Belle/Jouben
4th-Prime/Howard
RJ-Ward-Ruben
Jam-Eckett/Sam
Ike/Ward
Sinner/Trott

Amateur Callbacks to land Blind
1, 6, 7, 10, 13, 14, 15, 20, 22, 28, 32, 35, 39, 41, 42, 49, 50, 51, 55


----------



## DJSchuur (Dec 9, 2006)

Congrats to Vern and Kathy Hasenbank on their jam in the Amateur with #51 World Famous Oscar!


----------



## Bobby Lindsay (Jan 10, 2004)

how about the placements of the derby


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Amt Results:
1st-Thief/Dave Seivert
2nd-Punch/Alex Washburn
3rd-Player/Jackie McKay
4th-Blaser/Tom Barrale
RJ-Belle/Robbie Jouben
Jam-Oscar/Hasenbank
Jam-Bailey/Rotschafer
Jam-Rocker/Seivert
Jam-Elizabeth Wilson, sorry don't know which dog


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

*Congrats Dave and Thief!*


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Way to go Dave and Thief! 27 points in 10 trials!!!!!! Awesome year!!!! Congratz to Dave and Glenda, as well as the Rock River Trainers Scott and Issac! Great folks with great dogs!!!

Aaron*


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

AM....."Jam-Elizabeth Wilson, sorry don't know which dog"

The Golden Retriever?? ..here's hoping!!


----------



## cseymour (Mar 13, 2010)

Had issues getting connection on my PC yesterday. Results just posted on Entry Express. Elizabeths dog in the AM was number 41 Yankee.
Derby Results
1st Micro Tom Bogusk
2nd Zuma Greg Ye
3rd Rex Greg Ye
4th Ben Greg Ye
RJ Kaylo Dale McConnaughey
J Maggie Dale McConnaughey
J Sadie Dex Doolittle
J Leaf Swede Anderson
J Olive Craig Schinzel
J Mya Dale McConnaughey
J Paige Greg Ye


----------



## cseymour (Mar 13, 2010)

Still need more coffee .... 
Derby RJ was #20 Kate James Roberts


----------



## Jimmy Ausmus (Aug 18, 2009)

Congratulations to Dave & Glenda & Theif with the Open & Am places. Nice folks and a super nice dog


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Thief, Dave & Glenda, Rock River--WAY TO GO!! You must be close to clinching the High Point Am Dog for 2010!!!!!!


----------



## Charles Dwyer (Feb 10, 2006)

Frito said:


> Congratulations to Dave & Glenda & Theif with the Open & Am places. Nice folks and a super nice dog


Freaking awsome!! Congrats!!


----------



## Jane (Oct 24, 2006)

Amateur Callbacks to land Blind
1, 6, 7, 10, 13, 14, 15, 20, 22, 28, 32, 35, 39, 41, 42, 49, 50, 51, 55


When Glenda posted these callbacks, she probably just had her head in the clouds!!! Rightfully so, what a great weekend for them! These were actually the Amateur Callbacks to the WATER blind, not the land blind.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

cseymour said:


> Had issues getting connection on my PC yesterday. Results just posted on Entry Express. Elizabeths dog in the AM was number 41 Yankee.
> .......



Thank you!


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

cseymour said:


> Had issues getting connection on my PC yesterday. Results just posted on Entry Express. Elizabeths dog in the AM was number 41 Yankee.
> Derby Results
> 1st Micro Tom Bogusk
> 2nd Zuma Greg Ye
> ...



*Way to go Ben and Sadie!!!! Ben and Sadie are Buck and Leica puppies!!!!!

Aaron*


----------

